# US Super Slam



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry was hoping dedgoose would post a few scenic Osceola pics


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Man I just rode through some of our Osceola ground, mind blown. Saw a bunch of gobs. Saturday it's on...



Are you hunting private or public and what part of the state?
We're in Zephyrhills about 40 minutes NE of Tampa.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> Sorry was hoping dedgoose would post a few scenic Osceola pics


Was gonna get video yesterday. Dead battery. These are on a piece of Sal's we saw this am.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Are you hunting private or public and what part of the state?
> We're in Zephyrhills about 40 minutes NE of Tampa.


It's all private, Jacksonville area. This terrain is different for sure.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Florida welcoming committee








Sal walked 18 inches from this moc without her boots. "What you taking pictures of"


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats a pretty good pic for how high up a tree you must have been when you took it !


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Two, Michigan and New Mexico, killed in both so I'm half way to my slam!
> We own a house in Florida now so I'll be doing some heavy scouting and knocking on doors down there and I'll get to Texas or OK for a Rio some day before I die.
> I'd love to hunt the Black Hills, for anything, and will some day.



I forgot about NY. Hunted Schoharie Co. 2 different times but never filled a tag.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Doing pretty good on these non gobbling Osceola sobs. Batting 100 but one guy that missed three separate birds. Seeing them is key


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Another couple


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice work DED


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes sir good job reppin Michigan in the Florida sunshine my friend .


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys been go go go. We're batting 100% only guy hasn't killed missed 3 separate gobblers. Sal ain't showered in a week lol. Birds have been quiet sal tagged two guys out other day never heard a gobble but watched 7 in one group all they'd do is strut when she called, they either come in silent or you go kill um.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job on the kills. Years ago I started to rethink my calling cause I couldn't get a gobbler to sound off down there ,went a whole week on public with out a peep.Then a local told me the area gets poached pretty bad.Did come across alot of those things without legs too!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I found the same very quiet birds . Just when u start to nod off and your head bobs you hear a load putt look up and 2 toms are standing there.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

We only have a father son in camp. Sal got the son within 35 yards of one but he went away through palmettos. We have hunted this gobby 2 days, no others would use the pasture due to him and he had a predictable but wierd pattern. He didn't make day 3. Got a plan for kid tonight.










Sal's arms lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Heh heh .When i was there i had a bird that would come into a field and the orher birds would move off . He wouldnt come to decoys.he would cross and he would go into a cabbage palm area and gobble at the everything but not budge.I finally yelped and crawled to where he hung up but had a large palm between me and him. He gobbled at everything from about 25 yards but I couldn't get him to come around the palm. I finally decided to stand and just shoot. When I did he was walking about 40 yards straight away from me. Never did get a shot at him. But got all scratched up too. I feel for her but it still ain't as bad as crawling in Texas .


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Plus nice guns lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> Heh heh .When i was there i had a bird that would come into a field and the orher birds would move off . He wouldnt come to decoys.he would cross and he would go into a cabbage palm area and gobble at the everything but not budge.I finally yelped and crawled to where he hung up but had a large palm between me and him. He gobbled at everything from about 25 yards but I couldn't get him to come around the palm. I finally decided to stand and just shoot. When I did he was walking about 40 yards straight away from me. Never did get a shot at him. But got all scratched up too. I feel for her but it still ain't as bad as crawling in Texas .


I hate Texas for that reason. It's a different world when ya travel, first day here sat in fire ant mound, leg lit on fire.

We are eating good tonight, owner owned a BBQ joint. Excited


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I see some new equipment and recipes in your future.

And those fire ants. My first hunt the biologist at the check in was weighing my bird and started to hop around. He didn't realize he was standing on a fire ants nest. Man I couldn't believe how he swelled up. He was a Wyoming boy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Yesterday was miserable, heavy mist, wind and cold but we managed two. The young man in the pic was extremely polite and handled his weapon better than most adults. The other bird is a funny story that invoved an errant shot, swamps, neck wringing and only one tail feather left.

Friggen exhausted 430 every morning since I've been here.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Hunting turns into work


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

pigeon said:


> Hunting turns into work


Maybe but I just got back from Jamaica and while there I was talking to a young man whos job was to sit or walk around for several hours catering to guest and selling the resort and extras. I said must suck to do this a s a job. He replied ya but how many people have a view and location like this for their job. I get up for a stretch and go walk along the blue ocean then sit in the cool shade of palm trees all day ! I bet getting up early sucks I know I do it for about 45 days each spring myself but to wake up to nature every morning and then add a few gobbling birds and a great location like Florida while we are still freezing our buts off can't be that bad of a job !!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sal's guy missed this morning, 2 dead. Thank goodness for longbeard xr


----------

